# Loose Tenon Grain Direction Problem (Any ideas?)



## Tetroniker (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey forum, so I ran into a problem. I was given a bunch of oak from a friend so thought I'd make a table. Given the grain direction, when I make my loose tenons, I suspect either the base or the beam will split over time. Or am I incorrect here?

Base:









Beam:









How it'll be joined:









Am I overthinking this?


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

You are going to be a-okay. No worries.


----------



## Tetroniker (Jul 14, 2018)

> You are going to be a-okay. No worries.
> 
> - JADobson


Thanks, I was just uncertain as this will be the first time doing loose tenons.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't worry be happy, that is some very nice quarter sawn oak you have there.


----------



## Tetroniker (Jul 14, 2018)

> Don t worry be happy, that is some very nice quarter sawn oak you have there.
> 
> - bondogaposis


Thank you, I have a wealthy friend who collects piles of lumber and gives me a lot of it at a good price. This was the first time working with QSWO and had I known in advance, I'd have done the legs completely different!  It's okay, it'll all workout in the end.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Make the tenons a bit narrower in width to avoid any possibility of them swelling and splitting the oak. 1/8" narrower should be enough.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

If you have a boatload of the QSWO, just make your loose tenons to match the grain of your members.

Even if you don't, I wouldn't worry. Movement over three or four inches isn't going to amount to much. Like runswithscissors says, leave a bit of a gap on the width and you'll be even safer.


----------

